# P02D3 and P026C



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

2014 Diesel Cruze with 95K. P026C pop up several weeks until few days ago P02D3 came on. It is related to fuel injection quantity lower than expected (P026C) and showing injector offset (P02D3) I took it to Chevy dealer and told me that one injector is bad and cost to repair is close to 900 dollars. This is a joke. I had mine water pump and timing replaced several months ago at expired warranty a month apart but GM honored it. So I looked all over on Cruzetalk site and could not find P02D3 but one on P026C and it was related to emission and the P026C went away. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

$ 188 from rockauto for 1 G.M. injector. I would be replacing it myself.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

NHRA said:


> $ 188 from rockauto for 1 G.M. injector. I would be replacing it myself.


Good news, GM honors assistance so the price of 900 went down to around $200 so now waiting for part to arrive and get it fixed and ready to use again next week. I always call GM to see if they can help. It worked.


----------

